# A zero clearance table saw insert from ALUMINUM



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Hammer sliding table saw that has a long thin opening for the saw blade. I tried making a zero clearance blade insert from wood but found it to be too flimsy. Then I tried making one out of aluminum and it worked like a charm! Many woodworkers forget aluminum can be easily cut with woodworking carbide blades and even regular steel saws. I thought I would post this to let many of you know this can be easily done with a wood cutting bandsaw, a floor mounted belt sander, and a carbide tipped table saw blade. I just raised the saw blade while the insert was in place to cut the slot as usual.

Planeman http://s44.photobucket.com/user/planeman3160/media/Zero%20Clearance%20Insert%20of%20Aluminum%20for%20Hammer%20Table%20Saw-%20by%20R.Carswell%202016_zps6ujo0oop.jpg.html


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Great idea. I cut aluminum regularly on my table saw and band saw. Cutting on the table saw is a bit of a problem. The sharp aluminum chips fly back and leave small cuts on hands, arms, face and down my shirt. I've tried covering the cutting area in an attempt to deflect the chips, but that makes it hard to control cutting progress. I've cut material as thick as 3/8". Cutting on the band saw is not a problem. Maybe a plexiglass shield will work. BTW I use safety glasses.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

YouTuber Marius Hornberger made 0-clearence inserts for his Hammer sliding TS.
If your TS is anything like his, you could still have used wood.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

A plexiglass shield and safety glasses take all the sport out of it! ; )

By the way, can anyone direct me to instructions of how to go about using Photo Bucket to place photos in these threads?

Planeman


----------



## Williams319 (Nov 7, 2016)

Aluminum, good idea as other have said dodge the chips and make sure it is held down well when raising the blade.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Planeman, you don't need Photobucket. If you have the picture saved as a file you can use the button labeled "img" just above the box where you type the text. It will have you point to the picture you want to post to the thread when you hit "choose file" and then hit "insert this image".


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I wear a full face mask when cutting aluminum, plus welding gauntlets. And I learned not to wear fleece, as the chips stick like burrs. You need long nose pliers to pick them out.

Also, aluminum likes to stick to the face of carbide teeth. If it builds up too much, you get slow cutting and a lot of heat buildup. A dose of WD 40 helps control that.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Bob! I should have seen that. "If brains were shoes I would be barefoot all the way to my knees!" ( a comment once by Pogo . . . IF you are old enough to know who Pogo is)


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I cut all my guides for my jigs from 3/8" plate. I went ahead and bought a carbide non-ferrous material blade and use it so I won't beat my wood blades. Before that, I used a fine tooth carbide blade and got VERY nice results.

Safety glass are not a mere option, as others point out.


----------



## Andytint (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey i know this was from a while ago just came across it i have same tablesaw do you still use this insert did it hold up well? looking to make an insert and looking at all options


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The aluminum insert still works great! Why wouldn't it?


----------

